# Jasperserver Empty database



## triumdh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,

FreeBSD 8.0 jasperserver port.

After installing jasperserver port there is no data in the database. The program does run but I cannot login.
Have I missed something or should i contact the ports maintainer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

Try reading the message that gets printed after the install.


----------



## triumdh (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the message after the install.

I just learned that MySQL uses ddl files for storing schema. Thank you.



```
deploy-webapp-ce:

BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 5 seconds
==============================================================================

To use this software package, you need to properly configure and enable an
application and database server. These components need to be enabled,
respectively, in /etc/rc.conf.

The mysql schema and default security credentials have been copied to:

- /usr/local/tomcat5.5/webapps/jasperserver/js-create.ddl
- /usr/local/tomcat5.5/webapps/jasperserver/quartz.ddl
- /usr/local/tomcat5.5/webapps/jasperserver/upgrade-mysql-4.0.0-4.1.0-ce.sql
and
- /usr/local/tomcat5.5/webapps/jasperserver/jasperserverCreateDefaultSecurity-mysql.sql

Take necessary precautions before loading this sql into the jasperserver database.

To create the jasperserver database, you may choose to run the following target against
/backup/ports/databases/jasperserver/work/jasperreports-server-cp-4.1.0-src/jasperserver/buildomatic/js-ant

./js-ant create-js-db (Creates the jasperserver database)

If the jasperserver database already exists, you may need to first drop the database:
./js-ant drop-js-db (Drops the jasperserver database)

Alternatively, you may choose to use the following method to create a suitable database:
 (mysql) mysql> create database jasperserver character set utf8;
 (postgresql) create database jasperserver;


==============  W A R N I N G   I M P O R T A N T   N O T E  =================

If UPGRADING from 4.0.0 to 4.1.0:
(taken from release notes of 4.1.0 from vendor)

To upgrade from 4.0.0 to 4.1.0, refer to the recommended
procedure described in the Installation Guide Chapter 8
"Upgrade from 4.0.0 to 4.1.0"
==============  W A R N I N G   I M P O R T A N T   N O T E  =================
```


----------

